# my first picture post!



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

more to come, i'm just figuring this out!
i'm shannon by the way...and this is maki! pictures of frankie, my other baby are coming. photographing black kitties is tough. thanks for welcoming me on the other boards. i love this place!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Shannon and Frankie!! Cute picture -- ya just gotta love sleeping kitties, especially when they're curled up in a fuzzy fur-ball.


----------



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

Why is this post in Help and Suggestions? Whoops! Hey Coaster.. I love reading your posts!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll move this thread to Meet My Kitty. What a sweet kitty! Enjoy the forums! When you get more pictures ready, you can put them in this thread, if you like.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, now we have two pictures the same. Which thread do you want to keep, Shannom?


----------



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

This one is fine! Sorry Jeanie. I meant to post in here, but then I read how to post a picture....agh. And I'm supposed to be entering grades for my students, not taking kitty pictures. Sorry again, you can delete the other one.  

-Shannon


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't worry, Shannonm! It's no problem.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So this is the little rascal that escaped! What a cutie! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... what a little sleeping beauty!!


----------



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. She's generally not this sleepy, or dirty. More crazy-girl pictures soon.
-Shannon


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a great picture!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cute picture!


----------

